# Google Photos bug



## Bitethedust (Sep 26, 2019)

On my android after the latest google photos update my google photos are missing all the albums and photos and has been saying its been gathering my photos for 3 whole days now. I am begging for help here!


----------



## Joshuaperry64 (Oct 26, 2019)

try using a computer and viewing your google photos from there


----------



## Bitethedust (Sep 26, 2019)

Joshuaperry64 said:


> try using a computer and viewing your google photos from there


It works on the computer but I want it to work in the app


----------



## Joshuaperry64 (Oct 26, 2019)

well at least you know nothing freaky happened and your data was lost. first, make sure there are no more updates from the play store. then open your device settings and find your way to your installed applications. then depending on your manufacturer you will either have tabs or a drop down menu. for example if you have a tab system you should see something along the lines of "internal storage" or "apps" or "installed apps" or "user apps" you need to click through your tabs till u get to either "system apps" or "all" and for a drop down menu you should see something along the lines of "show system apps" then,find google photos and attempt to uninstall it. if its not greyed out it should give you a message saying it will restore to factory version. allow that then after open your play store and reinstall your updates


----------



## Joshuaperry64 (Oct 26, 2019)

if that works dont leave me in the dark let me know


----------



## Bitethedust (Sep 26, 2019)

Joshuaperry64 said:


> well at least you know nothing freaky happened and your data was lost. first, make sure there are no more updates from the play store. then open your device settings and find your way to your installed applications. then depending on your manufacturer you will either have tabs or a drop down menu. for example if you have a tab system you should see something along the lines of "internal storage" or "apps" or "installed apps" or "user apps" you need to click through your tabs till u get to either "system apps" or "all" and for a drop down menu you should see something along the lines of "show system apps" then,find google photos and attempt to uninstall it. if its not greyed out it should give you a message saying it will restore to factory version. allow that then after open your play store and reinstall your updates


Okay I uninstalled Photos and it vanished from my settings so downloaded it again, the problem is still there I think it downloads with the latest update


----------



## Joshuaperry64 (Oct 26, 2019)

is it possible u have another android or someones you can use and sign in on? if so try that then view your photos
if u can view them then we know somethings up with your device specifically. also do u remember of it recently updating anytime right before the issue and last but not least can u get me screenshot of what your google photos is showing you

also just noticed u joined this website exactly one month ago. funny

this is an edit: just saw you posted your problem twice. u need to delete your other thread


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Joshuaperry64,

We ask that those helping on the boards format their posts in compliance with the following paragraph on our "rules" page, which reads as follows:


> ....... This would also include refraining from using what's commonly referred to as "chat/text speak" (typing "u" instead of "you" or "r" instead of "are", for example) as this can lead to misinterpretation and misunderstanding. Furthermore, to make posts easier to read and understand, please use proper punctuation and capitalization.........


Furthermore, what is funny about a member joining one month ago?

Lastly, as an FYI, users cannot delete a post if it's the first one because that would delete an entire thread. The proper procedure to follow if you come across duplicates or any other issues with posts or a member is to use the Report button so a Moderator can close the duplicate thread.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If you have backup turned on, have you tried this?
https://support.google.com/photos/answer/6306652?co=GENIE.Platform=Android&hl=en

Note: I don't have google photos installed because I don't want any photos on my android devices (I have 4) synced nor backed up to the cloud.


----------



## Bitethedust (Sep 26, 2019)

Joshuaperry64 said:


> is it possible u have another android or someones you can use and sign in on? if so try that then view your photos
> if u can view them then we know somethings up with your device specifically. also do u remember of it recently updating anytime right before the issue and last but not least can u get me screenshot of what your google photos is showing you
> 
> also just noticed u joined this website exactly one month ago. funny
> ...


My tablet has every image from Wednesday and prior backed up. I assume wednesday is when the update happened.


----------



## Bitethedust (Sep 26, 2019)

plodr said:


> If you have backup turned on, have you tried this?
> https://support.google.com/photos/answer/6306652?co=GENIE.Platform=Android&hl=en
> 
> Note: I don't have google photos installed because I don't want any photos on my android devices (I have 4) synced nor backed up to the cloud.


Yeah that didn't work. I was on with google support before coming here


----------

